# Do hedgies smell?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

All animals smell. But some just take the bisquit! Do they smell bad, tolerable or not very much? thank you guys!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs don't have an innate odor, like how ferrets have a musky smell. They can get a bit of a funk if you go too long without bathing them - "too long" depends on the individual, but about once a week is a good frequency for ours, unless they get particularly messy somehow and need one sooner than that. The poop and pee smell, but not to any ridiculous degree. For some individuals it's a little more pungent, and it can also differ based on the food they're eating. As long as you're cleaning the cage and wheel often enough, there should be little if any smell. Most people use liners, which don't suppress odor as well as substrate beddings, but as long as you spot-clean daily, change the liners every 2-3 days, and do a full clean of the cage about once a week (including spraying and wiping down) you should be fine. You'll also need to clean the wheel and litter tray every day.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedgehog's don't smell themselves but some people describe the smell of fresh poop as unbearable, suffocating and so bad that it wakes them up from a deep sleep (this has happened to me before). The smell will hit you as soon as you enter the room, luckily since they are nocturnal all they're smelliest messes happen at night so if the hedgehog cage is not in your bedroom you can just clean it first thing in the morning and the smell will be gone for the rest of the day. If it is in your bedroom you'll probably want to turn out the lights an hour or two before you go to bed so your hedgehog gets up and runs around a little, runs on the wheel and gets all their big smelly poops out of their system. Then you can clean that up before bed and you won't have to deal so much with the smell waking you up in the middle of the night.


----------



## shelpiss (Oct 25, 2012)

My hedgie smells like his wood chip bedding haha, but when they poop the smell is awful. But you get used to it. My hedgie is in my room next to my bed so I get the smell right upon impact and it's strong. But if you're wondering if the smell is an issue in getting one, it's not.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

My hedgie for some odd reason insists on sleeping ontop of her poop, her poop is what stinks! So she is due for a quick wash every day almost. But usually I find the morning is when its the worst smell. Especaillly the wheel ( which you have to clean usually every day).


----------

